
Zoom Just Failed Its Biggest Test. Its Apology Is an Extraordinary Example of EI - praveenscience
https://www.inc.com/jason-aten/zoom-just-failed-its-biggest-test-its-apology-is-an-extraordinary-example-of-emotional-intelligence.html
======
raxxorrax
What does it say about the "EI" of its users to expect an apology though? That
is a much deeper and more interesting topic. Do you really wish for that
because a service failed? Is it required for you to make peace with zoom?

This is a standard issue corporate apology. Being sorry, pronouncing personal
involvement and responsibility. My company would post this too, there is
little emotional intelligence involved that would lead to such a decision.

Granted, I am angry at my provider if something goes wrong. An apology might
be nice, but pales in comparison for getting to know the reason.

------
lazylizard
eh. talk is free. post mortems need effort. sla/refunds/compensation actually
cost money.

